# Lindenstrasse Anna-Sophia Claus



## 10hagen (5 Dez. 2011)

Hallo,
in der heutigen Lindenstrasse-Folge vom 04.12.11 gab es eine Szene wo Lea (Anna-Sophia Claus) auf dem Bett lag und mit einem Laptop im Internet surfte .Dabei konnte man Ihren Knackpo sehen.
Hat irgendwer Caps von dieser Szene.Würde mich freuen.
Danke im voraus!


----------



## SabberSucre (5 Dez. 2011)

Ist in Arbeit... uno momento


----------



## SabberSucre (5 Dez. 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## LaScarf (14 Dez. 2011)

es gab in der letzten folge noch mehr zu sehen bitte caps machen falls möglich danke


----------



## SabberSucre (16 Dez. 2011)

Ist in Arbeit...


----------

